# Tiger Woods really showed how he was feeling



## DaveWilliams (Feb 19, 2010)

Could you imagine the pressure he is under all the time, it it worth the money?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DaveWilliams said:


> Could you imagine the pressure he is under all the time, it it worth the money?


We've seen this befor Dave with a lot of our US athelets instant wealth seems to give the untouchable attitude.


----------



## DaveWilliams (Feb 19, 2010)

*Your Right*

Under pressure, fame is it worth the money?

I live simple, and I dont know what fame is like!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DaveWilliams said:


> Under pressure, fame is it worth the money?
> 
> I live simple, and I dont know what fame is like!



I'm like you, but I consider myself one of the richest guys in the world. I can go where I want and no one knows me I make enough money to pay the bills and have some fun, Have a good woman grandchildren... hey! life is good


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> I'm like you, but I consider myself one of the richest guys in the world. I can go where I want and no one knows me I make enough money to pay the bills and have some fun, Have a good woman grandchildren... hey! life is good


Thanks for saying that for me too. It saved some typing.


----------



## The_Weekender (Feb 19, 2010)

Isnt it terrible how he has been hounded by the media. Im sure most of the population of sports stars have done this. The reason he has been targeted, simply because he is the richest sportsman in the world. 

A good WIN at the masters should shut the media up :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Apart from the above, what I've read in the past 24 hours since Tiger was on television is so mixed, but with such a high percentage of people who don't believe he was sincere. Judging by the stats on that, it seems that most men believe he is sincere, whether they can forgive his past or not, but it seems woman are pretty much still solidly against him and feel his speech yesterday was a total show. I guess they can empathize with Elin more and feel that Tiger still has something to prove to her as far as fidelity is concerned. Maybe the female golf community is going to take a lot more convincing before Tiger returns to the stature he once held.

Personally, I wish to believe he is sincere and responding to therapy in a way that will help him be the man we all hope he can be, both to his family and to the golfing community, with the natural extensions of that to his foundations and the good work they do.

In his speech, Tiger said he still has a long way to go. Only he and his therapists can determine that and I suppose that is why he can't put a date upon his return to the PGA Tour.

One way or another, I don't feel he can test the results of his personal changes until he does return to tournament play. Until he is back under the stress of tournament play, living out of a suitcase and the temptations return, hopefully for him to turn down, he can't test himself against lifestyle opponents that will be much more difficult to beat than anyone he ever met on the golf course.

Personally, I wish him well in every respect.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I really don't know this nor understand it. "Addiction" to sex, all I know is its better than a turkey sandwich. reguardless if he is in rehab its for mental counseling not a physical withdrawl. That's my opinion


----------



## DaveWilliams (Feb 19, 2010)

*Live Simple - Family Is Everything*



broken tee said:


> I'm like you, but I consider myself one of the richest guys in the world. I can go where I want and no one knows me I make enough money to pay the bills and have some fun, Have a good woman grandchildren... hey! life is good


Family Is Everything!


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not solidly against him, on the contrary, I feel his personal life is none of my business and I'd really like to see him back on the golf course each week. That said, I believe his "speech" yesterday and just damage control. I wouldn't be surprise if the sponsors that stayed with him staged the whole thing. Can you imagine how much money he made for Nike each year. If his priorities are where he says they are, he wouldn't care what you and I thought. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## DaveWilliams (Feb 19, 2010)

*Tiger Woods Is Fun To Watch*



Cajun said:


> I'm not solidly against him, on the contrary, I feel his personal life is none of my business and I'd really like to see him back on the golf course each week. That said, I believe his "speech" yesterday and just damage control. I wouldn't be surprise if the sponsors that stayed with him staged the whole thing. Can you imagine how much money he made for Nike each year. If his priorities are where he says they are, he wouldn't care what you and I thought. Just my 2 cents....


I hope he plays next week also, It seems funny not seeing him when we watch the tournaments.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:By the way Dave welcome to the forum


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It all depends on whether you believe what you read in the papers or hear of television, but I heard the speech apologizing to those who were hurt by his actions was part of his therapy and had to be done before he could move to the next step.

I also heard Tiger had to write the speech himself, with no help from anyone else... Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes with a lot of addications in the recovery from what I know is that the there is the "sorry step" lets hope he can get his life in order so we can have one of the greats back on the golf course playing great golf!


----------



## DaveWilliams (Feb 19, 2010)

*Who will win th masters this year?*



Surtees said:


> Yes with a lot of addications in the recovery from what I know is that the there is the "sorry step" lets hope he can get his life in order so we can have one of the greats back on the golf course playing great golf!











Who will put on the Green Jacket this Year?

:rofl:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't think we'll see him play this year> Like I posted on another is he working on his marriage or just himself?
I'd love it if he'd play tomorrow.


----------



## DaveWilliams (Feb 19, 2010)

*We wish the Tiger the Best!*



broken tee said:


> I don't think we'll see him play this year> Like I posted on another is he working on his marriage or just himself?
> I'd love it if he'd play tomorrow.


I can wait until the weather breaks up here in Maine, so I can get on the course!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't blame you its snowing here right now and cold enough to be uncomfortable. yesterday sunny and cold.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

mmmm snow none of that here! You should all just move to Australia so you can play all year round.

I doubt that we will see Tiger on the course this year and if we do I don't think it will be until later in the year and at a minor tour


----------

